# Puntius denisoni. Questions Ideas



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

This is such a georgeous fish. But sadly it is endangered, so if you want one they are expensive. From what I have read nobody has ever been able to succesfully breed these beauties. SO I was reading this article here.

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

And came across this here



> The water parameters were the same as at the previous location mentioned above (very soft), except that the water temperature at this location was about 24°C. These fish are loners and not schooling fish, but as they grow, juveniles can be seen schooling. They inhabit streams with sand/mud bottoms and are seldom seen near the surface. To escape the midday heat they dive to deeper waters. The fish spawn with the onset of monsoons in June/July, and those that are available in the trade are collected around September/October as juveniles. They might spawn a second time in December/January when the water cools down further. The juvenile in the pic. must not be more than 3-4 months old.


 So has anyone ever tried to re-create a monsoon? I realize how extremely difficult that would be, and how ludacris it sounds. But I was thinking someone could attemt to do something similar. Like turning a powerhead way up, using a spray bar to create a rain affect. You would have to anchor anything you had in there down with really turbulant water.

I would love to try this. Too bad Theres no way I can afford to try. The cheapest I have seen them is $39.99. I would guess you would want alot of them to even attempt a spawn. I know there are some people here that have some. Has anyone tried to find a trigger? The person who finds the trigger would probably make some money before the market value went down.

I'm not sure why I thought of this, boredom I guess. Kind of want to start a discussion about these fish. They are the coolest.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

The fish are comparatively cheap here..onyl about $4 for a young one going to about $10-12 for a larger specimen..

Problem is that to create a monsoon atmosphere.. you would have to have either a very deep or very big tank!!..and most people dont ahve that.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

True. But most places I have seen they are expensive. So people who can afford these fish usually have big tanks too.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been looking into them myself with the coming of my 125 gallon tank. I've posted a question here about them. 
Locally in north NJ, I've seen them for 25 a fish (at a notoriously expensive store), but heard another LFS sells them for 13. 

ranmasatome - where are you? It might pay for me to drive.


----------



## Dave Gomberg (Oct 18, 2007)

I would guess these breed like crossocheilus siamensis. There are a couple of "how to" posts bragging on the net . If you can't find one I will try to post one here....


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

As a relatively 'new' fish, guess you got to wait it out. I think the farms over here in SE Asia are starting to breed these darlings as I have seen the price(and sizes) dropping drastically.I can sometimes find large tankfuls of juvies smaller than 2".


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

To create a monsoon, you will need big water changes at high frequency.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

These are awesome fish. If I plan to get a bigger tank, I would definitely get a school of these Rose Line Sharks.


----------



## Dave Gomberg (Oct 18, 2007)

"As a relatively 'new' fish, guess you got to wait it out."

This fish has been known to the hobby since at least 2001. I have old emails to prove that. In fact, I tried to import them in 2001.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

i know that this post is old, but, i just purchased 16 of these guys at $10 a piece!!! they are going to join the 5 that i currently have.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

A monsoon would also bring a huge change in barometric pressure.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Will a change in barometric pressure affect any tank parameters?


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

bigpaa said:


> Will a change in barometric pressure affect any tank parameters?


It will significantly affect breeding activity of many fish.

I don't know of any tank metrics that would change, though I've never thoroughly researched the issue.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

How do we know they're "endangered"? Such reports are often exaggerated. The street price of fish that actually are becoming rare goes throught the ceiling, not down.


----------



## bex (Aug 14, 2006)

I've seen these guys priced anywhere from 3/$100 to 3/$45. Does anyone have a reliable source? I would love-love-LOVE to pick up a school of juvies, even if they have absolutely no color.. This fish is such an eye-catcher!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They've been bred by the guys at Chester Zoo over here. They were spawned naturally and the details are in June 2008's Practical Fishkeeping. I'm sure they will put the article on the website soon (they seem to a few months after the article is printed).

According to that article the fish is not endangered or on the Red List, but is 'facing pressure due to the collection of wild specimens for the ornamental fish industry'.


----------

